# Cricket Question



## braidsta (Jun 2, 2006)

Right first of all this is my first creature that eats other creatures and I'm almost as fascinated by the crickets as I am my african mantis (bought from Ian - good stuff!).

I've just put a few chunks of apple in there and they're munchin through at an alarming rate. Is this safe for them?

Will the feeding of the crickets improve their nutritional value in a way that'll in turn benefit the mantis?

Whats that thick spike coming out the back of a few of them?

I'm sure these are silly questions but remember I'm new to this lol

cheers


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 2, 2006)

i use apple . it is safe for em as long as you change the apple every couple of days as it goes mouldy . i also use cherios , oatmeal , wheat bran and oat bran as a subrate for them all smashed and mixed together ( thanks to Deshawn for his recipe ) since this i have never had a mantis sick from eating crickets !

Feeding the crickets is a good thing as long as you feed them the right thing otherwise the crics get ill .. and so the mantis does after chomping down on the ill . they also eat each other if they dont have enough food !

and finally the spike , erm , mating gear ? havent a clue . sorry !!!

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

It is important to feed your crickets well as this transfers over to the mantis. Cricket nymphs will eat alot but they slow down when they get older. Feed them a varied diet every other day. I keep about a half inch of plain dry oatmeal in the bottom of the cricket enclosure because they eat that too. Crickets will eat about anything. Most veggies, leafy greens, dry cat/dog food, fish food, etc etc.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 2, 2006)

BUT NOT CARROTS !!!! NEVER NEVER USE CARROTS ! as they contain a natural pestacide which is obviously bad ! i used to feed mine leafy greens till the made my mantis sick .

Neil


----------



## rlechols (Jun 2, 2006)

The long thing sticking out the back of some crickets is an ovipositor. Only the females have it, as it is used for laying eggs in the ground.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah I have observed that a lot of greens tend to make the mantids sick. I try and use dry foods for the crickets now like cat food, fish flakes, oatmeal etc


----------



## braidsta (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for the prompt response peeps, I thought the spike with to do with breeding but wasn't sure.

When you say dry dog food do you mean the biscuits? Would I crush them first? Only, my alsatian has to crunch em pretty hard to not sure if crickets could.

I'm interested in making a kinda home-made meal for the crickets... would a concoction of the ingredients mentioned in your posts be ok?. For example, apple mashed up with oats, bran flakes etc.

and I never realised before that I'd need a seperate enclosure for them, but after seeing my 1st box of crickets up close it seems a bit cramped for them. Ill pick up a box from wilkos tomorrow


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't know what kind of dog food you have over there but I mean the smaller piece ones. Cat food would work better I guess. I do crush it up.


----------

